# Norton Security Update causing problems



## geekinfinity (Oct 15, 2005)

I have Norton SystemWork and Firewall. Today the firewall was updated through LiveUpdate. After the update, it blocked thunderbird from contacting the pop sever. Other program such as firefox is unaffected. I know norton firewall is the source as it works after norton firewall is disabled. I tried the usual trick: reboot the computer, delete thunderbird from the list of program control by norton firewall and add it again by manually configured it by explicily saying accept everything for thunderbird but it still doesn't work. In fact, the computer froze a number of time during the set up in norton firewall? Any idea?


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

hi geekinfinity,

try uninstalling the norton firewall and installing it again and see if that helps out. good luck


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome to tsf

norton, quite frankly, is the biggest pain in the *** , but i am not supposed to say that.. so ignore it.

anyway, try a system restore out of accessories.

post back


----------



## geekinfinity (Oct 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the suggestion. Right now, I have Norton Personal Firewall turned off and I am using free Zonealarm. Maybe I should just stick with Zonealarm and kick Norton out.


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

As a proud employee of Symantec, I can tell you that you should definitely uninstall Norton Personal Firewall. If you choose to do this, I'd like to know what version of the program you have, so I can supply you with the correct tools needed to remove it completely.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I also recommend totally removing the Norton stuff. A few years ago, they used to have good software. It's become so bloated and buggy lately that it's unusable. There are far better and better performing free alternatives.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Do the math!

Zone Alarm Free + AVG Free from Gristsoft - Norton = Useful computer and happy user with spare change!

JamesO


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Do the math!
> 
> Zone Alarm Free + AVG Free from Gristsoft - Norton = Useful computer and happy user with spare change!


Indeed!


----------

